# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Gimpshop am I crazy? Where can I download it from?

## theginge99

I have used Ubuntu on and off since 9.something and have downloaded Gimpshop because as a designer very much in the windows / mac world I just cant get on with GIMP without having my hand held a bit.

So I decided this is it, the time has come to move from Windows to Ubuntu with version 13.04, I weaned myself off Dreamweaver, and reassured myself that GIMP can do everything a web designer really needs in a graphics program.

Imagine my dismay when I install GIMP and cannot for the life of me find Gimpshop ANYWHERE all I find are links to pages which no longer exist, one version which wouldn't install, source code with more complicated instructions than a meccano time-machine and a million windows and mac versions of the software.

Have I missed something? Can anyone point me in the direction of a download of Gimpshop for a humble user of Ubuntu 13.04 64Bit?

Please help me before the windows itch pulls me back for one last photoshop hit.

----------


## SeijiSensei

I'm pretty sure gimpshop is a dead-end.  You might try GIMP 2.8 and experiment with the single-window feature that was designed to appeal to Photoshop users.

----------


## ibjsb4

It may still be alive.  The question is, does it work  :Smile:  and on what version.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimpshop.mirror/

----------


## Derelinquat fenestras

If the link in the previous post did not work you may also try:

http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownl...oad-16259.html

I was able to get it installed from this download, but what you have to do is go into whatever folder your system downloads to, right click on the .deb file, go to permissions and click the box that says allow file to be executed as a program, then close and click on the file.  The software center will then install it.  It gave me a warning that the file was of poor quality, but I clicked ignore/install anyway (do so at your own peril, i guess).  Once it's installed, you have to open a terminal and just type "gimp" and it will open the installation menu.  follow instructions and there you have GimpShop.  I've never used, but you peaked my interest so I'll try it.  Honestly though, standard GIMP seems far superior, interface-wise anyway.  If there's any thing you are stuck on there are many video tutorials on youtube (FYI)...

Softpedia has a lot of good software for Ubuntu.  I highly recommend checking it out for any newer users.  You can usually download them as .deb or .tar.bz2.  The .deb files just need to be clicked on and wait and the software center does the rest, and the .tar.bz2 are dealt with with dpkg in the terminal.

----------


## Glynnux

Oops, ignore this post. The next post points out my error. I saw the quest for Gimpshop and presumed the Gimp version was not the most recent one in the Repo.
Once again..due to not reading the whole thread.. My error.

----------


## robert shearer

Whoah there...!,  The op is using 13.04 and Gimp 2.8.4 is the normal version from software centre for this release.
You *do not need a ppa for 13.04* and all the plugins are in software centre as well.

The ppa is for older versions that don't yet have Gimp2.8.4 in their repos but check first on those distros to see if the repo has any updates *before* adding a ppa.

----------


## Glynnux

My goof Robert, I've been asleep a long time. Edited.

----------

